# Praying For Your Husband



## carcajada (Dec 26, 2007)

This is part of my 30-Day Encourage Your Husband Challenge. I figured I would post it here for anyone interested.

------------

*Praying for Your Husband *​ 
“She does him good....” Proverbs 31:12a 
Bless your husband by praying for him! ​
The Apostle Paul instructed all Christians to pray for one another (Ephesians 6:18). This includes wives’ responsibility and privilege to pray for their husbands. Earnest prayer for your husband is good for him, for you and the spiritual health of your home (Proverbs 31:11-12). 

Satan desires to destroy your husband, especially his character and his leadership in your relationship. Trust God through prayer as you daily surrender your husband and marriage to the 
Lord’s wise, loving care.  

*31 Days of Prayer *​ 
Day 1 
Pray that your husband will grow spiritually and consider his accountability before the Lord. Pray that he will guard his heart by developing spiritual disciplines—Bible reading and study, prayer, meditation, scripture memorization, etc. (2 Peter 3:18; Prov. 4:23)  

Day 2 
Pray that your husband’s relationship with God and His Word will bear fruit in his life. Pray that he will be a man of wisdom and understanding, fearing the Lord. (Prov. 3:7, 9:10; Ps. 112:1) 

Day 3 
Pray that your husband will be humble and quick to agree with God about his sin. Pray that his heart will be tender toward the voice of the Lord. (Ps. 51:2-4; Micah 6:8) 

Day 4 
Pray that your husband will grow in leadership skills in your relationship—protecting and providing for you. Pray that he will lead you wisely and love you sacrificially, so that God will be glorified in your marriage.  (Eph. 5:25-29; Col. 3:19) 

Day 5 
Pray that your husband will be faithful to his wedding vows. Pray that he will have a desire to cultivate your relationship as a sign of his loyalty and commitment to you, and as a picture of Christ’s love for the Church. (Prov. 20:6; Gen. 2:24)  

Day 6 
Pray that your husband will love righteousness and hate wickedness, especially the evils of the culture. Pray that he will recognize and avoid wickedness in his own life, and if necessary, take a 
clear, strong stand against evil.  (Prov. 27:12; John 17:15; 1 Cor. 10:12-13)  

The rest can be found at: http://www.reviveourhearts.com/pdf/prayingforyourhusband.pdf


----------



## star (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks this is powerful and so glad you put it in the other forum as well so every can grab hold.


----------



## dlove (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you so much.  I am a willing vessel to partake in this.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 27, 2007)

dlove said:


> Thank you so much. I am a willing vessel to partake in this.


 
Ditto!  Thanks, Classy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, Classy....I'm liking your threads alot

I'm proud of you girl.....!


----------



## carcajada (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow, Classy....I'm liking your threads alot
> 
> I'm proud of you girl.....!



I better live it up then because next week I might make a "Does your left boob hang lower than the right one" thread.  j/k.


----------



## chellero (Dec 27, 2007)

ClassyND said:


> I better live it up then because next week I might make a "*Does your left boob hang lower than the right one"* thread.  j/k.




I am going to do this.  Thank you so much for posting it.  And yes mine does.


----------



## pattycake0701 (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome thread! You have no idea how bad we need this as I already have one foot out of the door.   I will be starting today. 
Thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 27, 2007)

ClassyND said:


> I better live it up then because next week I might make a "Does your left boob hang lower than the right one" thread.  j/k.


 
....ummmhhmmmmm!


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 27, 2007)

ClassyND said:


> I better live it up then because next week I might make a "Does your left boob hang lower than the right one" thread.  j/k.


 
Girl, please. We need some of those threads too...as Chellero just stated. 

ETA: But errr..since I'm not as well endowed as others that won't really be an issue for me.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 27, 2007)

pattycake0701 said:


> Awesome thread! You have no idea how bad we need this as I already have one foot out of the door. I will be starting today.
> Thanks


 
Be encouraged.  I'm praying that the storm will pass soon.


----------



## CandiceC (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for this!


----------



## dreamer26 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good thread, I do pray for him but this will be more effective.

Thanks.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 4, 2009)

Those of you married and married-to-be...

Be encouraged... 

God already sees and is making it all right.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jul 4, 2009)

ClassyND said:


> This is part of my 30-Day Encourage Your Husband Challenge. I figured I would post it here for anyone interested.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...




I don't know who tripped this old thread back up but it's right on target.  I'm in a discussion right now with a guy who thinks Black men are being bashed whenever the issue of out-of-wedlock births in the Black community is mentioned.  I was trying to explain to him about leadership and whatnot...taking on reponsibility and keeping it, abandonment issues etc....that Black men have a disproportionate rate of avoidance.   I dunno, if even the Million Man March and other like groups can tackle the issue to at least admit it and bring it to the forefront...then there's a serious problem.  This explains what happened!!!  Good thread.


----------



## hurricane (Jul 4, 2009)

*Not married but will be praying for 31 days. Do we start now?*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> *I don't know who tripped this old thread back up but it's right on target. Good thread*.


 
Marriage is my Ministry and as soon as I saw this, I knew it was needed.  Our men (Black, White, Mixed) need our prayers.   Our Prayers trump the ills of the enemy of their souls. 




hurricane said:


> *Not married but will be praying for 31 days. Do we start now?*


 
Thanks Hurricane.  :Rose:   You're planting a beautiful harvest for your own marriage; for what you make happen for others, God will make happen for you.  (Ephesians 6:8).  

Pray as God leads.  I'm going beyond 31 days.


----------



## MA2010 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you for bumping this Shimmie! I'm jumping right on this. 

I love DH too much not to


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 5, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Thank you for bumping this Shimmie! I'm jumping right on this.
> 
> I love DH too much not to


 
We 'reap' what we 'sow' into our men...   Our prayers define and refine our harvest in them and our marriages.


----------



## Laela (Jul 6, 2009)

Printing ....

I can only say this is a very timely thread.

God is good!





ClassyND said:


> This is part of my 30-Day Encourage Your Husband Challenge. I figured I would post it here for anyone interested.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jul 6, 2009)

Bless Y'all.... Let's do it! I'm praying this for my son also (for his future wife).... he's 13!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2009)

My heart is still in prayer for each and every marriage and for those to be.

_ *1* This is the written account of Adam's line. 
      When God created man, he made him in the likeness of God. _

_*2* He created them male and female and blessed them. And when they were created, he called them "man. " _  Genesis 5:1-2

_For whom God has joined together, let no man put assunder..._

_To the wife who wonders...fret not thyself over your husband's plans and where abouts._

_God is with him, your husband wherever he goes. _


----------



## Ladybelle (Jul 12, 2009)

I did this last year, and it works. In fact, I have continued to pray for him every since doing this and I must say, it made a difference in our marriage. 

I looked up one day and some of the things we dealt with, he dealt with were a thing of the past. All I could do was thank God as I know after I asked him to not only come into, but stay in our marriage- I saw the difference.

Thanks for sharing & i hope some other women see the benefits in their marriages.


----------



## yodie (Jul 12, 2009)

I love threads like this and I'm not even married - YET.  Promise me you will continue to post threads like this after I get married.

Praying you ladies see the manifestation of all that you've prayed each day and much, much more!!


----------



## Laela (Jul 13, 2009)

I love to hear good reports! I'm about to start, to culminate on his birthday next month...

Bless you!



asuperwoman said:


> I did this last year, and it works. In fact, I have continued to pray for him every since doing this and I must say, it made a difference in our marriage.
> 
> I looked up one day and some of the things we dealt with, he dealt with were a thing of the past. All I could do was thank God as I know after I asked him to not only come into, but stay in our marriage- I saw the difference.
> 
> Thanks for sharing & i hope some other women see the benefits in their marriages.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Jul 13, 2009)

I am doing this, me and 10 other ladies started July 1st! its awesome!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 13, 2009)

So what if your not married yet? Can you still do it? Even if your on a detour?


----------



## hurricane (Jul 13, 2009)

*Okay would like to start. What day are we on? I will pick up the days I missed but it is better if we all do this at the same time. More power!!!*


----------



## mamaore (Jul 14, 2009)

This is a wonderful resource; printing the pdf right and will get on with it.

Thanks OP for sharing


----------



## Kiadodie (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. I printed it out and I started last night.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies: 

Here's the entire outline. I added headings for each prayer to make it easier for you to identify the areas of prayer. This will also help you to refer back to the certain prayers and scriptures, later on as you need them. 

You can share these prayers with your family , friends , loved ones. Pray as a group. 

I'm praying with and for you and your marriages, current and those future. Unmarried Ladies, you *WILL *be married. 

If you so choose.  Pray for your future husbands, NOW. They're out there, so why not pray for them starting today. They need you and men are naturally drawn to the women who pray for them. Yes they are. 

---------------------------------------

*Praying for Your Husband*​

_“She does him good….” Proverbs 31:12a_​

Bless your husband by praying for him!​
The Apostle Paul instructed all Christians to pray for one another (Ephesians 6:18). ​ 
This includes wives’ responsibility and privilege to pray for their husbands. Earnest prayer for your husband is good for him, for you and the spiritual health of your home (Proverbs 31:11-12).​ 
Satan desires to destroy your husband, especially his character and his leadership in your relationship. Trust God through prayer as you daily surrender your husband and marriage to the Lord’s wise, loving care.​
*31 Days of Prayer*​

*Accountability to the Lord*​ 
*Day 1*​ 
Pray that your husband will grow spiritually and consider his accountability before the Lord. Pray that he will guard his heart by developing spiritual disciplines—Bible reading and study,
prayer, meditation, scripture memorization, etc. (2 Peter 3:18; Prov. 4:23)​ 
*Man of Wisdom / Understanding *​ 
*Day 2*​ 
Pray that your husband’s relationship with God and His Word will bear fruit in his life. Pray that he will be a man of wisdom and understanding, fearing the Lord. (Prov. 3:7, 9:10; Ps. 112:1)​ 
*Humility / Tender Heart fully yielded to the Voice of God*​ 
*Day 3*​ 
Pray that your husband will be humble and quick to agree with God about his sin. Pray that his heart will be tender toward the voice of the Lord. (Ps. 51:2-4; Micah 6:8)​ 
*Leadership / Man of Love*​ 
*Day 4*​ 
Pray that your husband will grow in leadership skills in your relationship—protecting and providing for you. Pray that he will lead you wisely and love you sacrificially, so that God will be glorified in your marriage. (Eph. 5:25-29; Col. 3:19)​ 
*Faithfulness*​ 
*Day 5*​ 
Pray that your husband will be faithful to his wedding vows. Pray that he will have a desire to cultivate your relationship as a sign of his loyalty and commitment to you, and as a picture of Christ’s love for the Church. (Prov. 20:6; Gen. 2:24)​ 
*Loves Righteousness / Hate Evil*​ 
*Day 6*​ 
Pray that your husband will love righteousness and hate wickedness, especially the evils of the culture. Pray that he will recognize and avoid wickedness in his own life, and if necessary, take a clear, strong stand against evil. (Prov. 27:12; John 17:15; 1 Cor. 10:12-13)​
*Pure in Heart / Completely Committed*​ 
​​*Day 7*​ 
Pray that your husband will safeguard his heart against inappropriate relationships with the opposite sex. Pray that his heart will be pure and undivided in his commitment to you. (Prov.6:23-24, 26; Rom. 13:14)​ 
*His Success in Career and Ministry*​ 
*Day 8*​ 
Pray that your husband will work hard to provide for your family, to the best of his ability. Pray that the character qualities necessary for a successful career and ministry will be a growing part of his character – persistence, decisiveness, strength, an analytical mind, organizational skills, positive relationships with people, determination, etc. (Rom. 12:11; 1 Cor. 15:58)​ 
*Financial Wisdom*​ 
*Day 9*​ 
Pray that your husband handle finances wisely, will have discernment concerning budgeting and investments, and will be a good steward of his money in regard to giving to the Lord’s work. Pray that money will not become a source of discord in your family. (Prov. 23:4-5; Rom. 12:13;
Heb. 13:5)​ 
*His Character / His Integrity*​ 
*Day 10*​ 
Pray that your husband will cultivate strong integrity, and not compromise his convictions. Pray that his testimony will be genuine, that he will be honest in his business dealings, and will never
do anything that he needs to hide from others. (Prov. 20:7; 1 Tim. 1:5, 3:7; Eph. 6:10-12)​ 
*Humble Heart / Teachable Spirit*​ 
*Day 11*​ 
Pray that your husband will have a humble, teachable spirit and a servant’s heart before the Lord. Pray that he will listen to God and desire to do His will. (Prov. 15:33; Eph. 6:6)​ 
*Marriage and Intimacy / Fidelity *​ 
*Day 12*​ 
Pray that your husband will yield his sexual drive to the Lord and practice self control. Pray that your sexual intimacy together will be fresh, positive, and a reflection of selfless love. (Prov.5:15, 18; 1 Cor. 7:3; Song of Solomon 7:10)​ 
*Wisdom*​ 
*Day 13*​ 
Pray that your husband use practical skills to build your family and make wise decisions for your welfare. Pray that he will serve unselfishly. 
(Gal. 5:13; Phil. 2:3-4)​ 
*Choice Words*​ 
*Day 14*​ 
Pray that your husband will speak words that build you and your family, and reflect a heart of love. Pray that he will not use filthy language. (Prov. 18:21; Eph. 4:29)​ ----------------------------------
_Continued next post..._


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2009)

*His Friendships*​ 
*Day 15*​ 
Pray that your husband will choose his friends wisely. Pray that God will bring him men who will encourage his accountability before God, and will not lead him into sin. (Prov. 13:20; Prov.27:17)​ 
*His Hobbies / Activies*​ 
*Day 16*​ 
Pray that your husband will choose healthy, God-honoring activities. Pray that he will not live in bondage to any questionable habits or hobbies, but that he will experience freedom in holiness as he yields to the Spirit’s control. (1 Cor. 6:12, 10:31; 2 Tim. 2:4)​ 
*Christlike / Man of God*​ 
*Day 17*​ 
Pray that your husband will enjoy his manliness as he patterns his life after Christ and strong men in the faith. Pray for his physical, emotional, mental, social and spiritual strength. (Eph. 3:16; 1 Peter 2:21; 1 Cor. 10:11)​ 
*Eternal Focus*​ 
*Day 18*​ 
Pray that your husband will have an eternal perspective—living in light of eternity. Pray that he will reject materialism and temporal values and put God first in his life. (Matt. 6:33; Deut. 6:5; Eph. 5:16; Ps. 90:12)​ 
*Patient / Man of Peace*​ 
*Day 19*​ 
Pray that your husband will be patient and a man of peace. Pray that he will not give in to anger, but will allow the Holy Spirit to control his responses. (Rom. 14:19; Ps. 34:14)​ 
*Mind of Christ / Pureness in Thoughts*​ 
*Day 20*​ 
Pray that your husband will yield his mind and thoughts to the Lord. Pray that he will not entertain immoral or impure thoughts, and that he will resist the temptation to indulge in pornography. (Prov. 27:12; 2 Cor. 10:5)​ 
*Rest in Jesus/ His Mind Stayed on 'Thee'*​ 
*Day 21*​ 
Pray that your husband will learn how to relax in the Lord and, in his greatest times of stress, find joy and peace in his relationship with God. Pray that he will submit his schedule to the Lord. (Neh. 8:10; Prov. 17:22; Ps. 16:11)​ 
*Forgiving Heart*​ 
*Day 22*​ 
Pray that your husband will practice forgiveness in your relationship and with others. Pray that he will recognize any roots of bitterness, and yield any resentment and unforgiving attitudes to the Lord. (Eph. 4:32; Heb. 12:15)​ 
*Good and Loving Father* ​ 
*Day 23*​ 
Pray that your husband will be a good father—disciplining his children wisely and loving them unconditionally. If he is not a father, pray that he will find a young man to mentor in the things of the Lord. (Eph. 6:4; Col. 3:21; 2 Tim. 2:1-2)​ 
*Balanced Life*​ 
*Day 24*​ 
Pray that your husband will have a balanced life—that he will balance work and play. Pray that he will fear God, but also gain favor with people he knows at work and church. (Luke 2:52; Prov. 13:15)​
*Bold Stand in the Lord*​
*Day 25*​ 
Pray that your husband will be courageous in his stand against evil and injustice, and that he will stand for the truth. Pray that he will protect you and your family from Satan’s attacks. (Ps. 31:24; Eph. 6:13; Ps. 27:14)​ 
*Live His Purpose of Life*​ 
*Day 26*​ 
Pray that your husband will discover and live his God-given purpose. Pray that he will offer all his dreams to the Lord, and pursue only those goals that will bring God glory and count for eternity. (Jer. 29:11; 1 Cor. 10:31)​ 
*Honoring His Temple of the Lord / His Body and Health*​ 
*Day 27*​ 
Pray that your husband will understand the importance of taking care of his body—the temple of the Holy Spirit—for the glory of God. Pray that he will practice self-control by making wise food choices, and get sufficient exercise to stay healthy. (Rom. 12:1-2; 1 Cor. 6:19-20, 9:27)​ 
*Man of Prayer*​ 
*Day 28*​ 
Pray that your husband will be a man of prayer. Pray that he will seek and pursue God in purposeful quiet times. (1 Thess. 5:17; Luke 22:46; James 5:16)​ 
*Spiritual Gifts Manifested*​ 
*Day 29*​ 
Pray that your husband will surrender his time and talents to the Lord. Pray that his spiritual gifts will be manifest in his career, at church, and in your home. (Eph. 5:15-16; 1 Cor. 12:4, 7)​ 
*Serving God with Pure Motives*​ 
*Day 30*​ 
Pray that your husband will serve God and others with pure motives. Pray that he will obey the Lord from his heart, and glorify Him in everything. (1 Cor. 10:13; John 7:17-18; Col. 3:23-24)​ 
*Free from Deception *​ 
*Day 31*​ 
Pray that your husband will recognize the lies of the Enemy in his life. Pray that his attitudes and actions will be guided by the truth as he brings his thoughts into captivity to the Word of God.
(John 8:44; 2 Cor. 10:4-5)​
---------------------

http://www.reviveourhearts.com/pdf/prayingforyourhusband.pdf


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 14, 2009)

BeyondBlessed said:


> So what if your not married yet? Can you still do it? Even if your on a detour?


 
Indeed!  Praying ahead of the moment is a wonderful safeguard.  Less work after the two of you meet, marry and head for the honeymoon.


----------



## Laela (Aug 15, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else here is doing this. I'd started later than I'd planned to, but I'm on Day 10 already. I couple the daily prayer with fasting because I think this will help tremendously. God has already been working on hubby in a very positive way and I'm so elated. He "participates" by getting the daily Bible verses by text or email from me.

Ladies, praying for your husband is a blessing in and of itself!  I can attest to that. I'll update as I go along. I also had been given Daily Confessions for Husband by a minister at my church; but I'll hold off until this 30-day prayer is over. 

If anyone wants a copy of the Daily Confessions, please let me know.

God bless!


----------



## yodie (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm not married yet, but I'm praying a prayer out of "The Power of a Praying Wife" every night.  Funny - I was drifting off late last night, but I had set my alarm clock to remind me to pray.  I got myself up and got to praying.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2009)

Laela said:


> Not sure if anyone else here is doing this. I'd started later than I'd planned to, but I'm on Day 10 already. I couple the daily prayer with fasting because I think this will help tremendously. God has already been working on hubby in a very positive way and I'm so elated. He "participates" by getting the daily Bible verses by text or email from me.
> 
> Ladies, praying for your husband is a blessing in and of itself!  I can attest to that. I'll update as I go along. I also had been given Daily Confessions for Husband by a minister at my church; but I'll hold off until this 30-day prayer is over.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for bringing this back up, Laela.   I praise God that your prayers bring much fruit and harvest a million fold for all of your heart in prayer, love and Ministry.  

Yodie..  At a' Girl   Stay consistant and flowing with the Lord, angel.  *Your expectations shall not be disappointed.   *

And that's scripture...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 16, 2009)

Can't beleive I missed this one. taking notes thank you.


----------



## Candygirl (Aug 16, 2009)

BeyondBlessed said:


> So what if your not married yet? Can you still do it? Even if your on a detour?



Yes, anything is possible with God. Start right now!


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2009)

Yodie, you're ahead of the game... .nice.... 




yodie said:


> I'm not married yet, but I'm praying a prayer out of "The Power of a Praying Wife" every night.  Funny - I was drifting off late last night, but I had set my alarm clock to remind me to pray.  I got myself up and got to praying.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2009)

thank you, Shimmie!! 





Shimmie said:


> Thanks for bringing this back up, Laela.   I praise God that your prayers bring much fruit and harvest a million fold for all of your heart in prayer, love and Ministry.
> 
> Yodie..  At a' Girl   Stay consistant and flowing with the Lord, angel.  *Your expectations shall not be disappointed.   *
> 
> And that's scripture...


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Laela said:


> Not sure if anyone else here is doing this. I'd started later than I'd planned to, but I'm on Day 10 already. I couple the daily prayer with fasting because I think this will help tremendously. God has already been working on hubby in a very positive way and I'm so elated. He "participates" by getting the daily Bible verses by text or email from me.
> 
> Ladies, praying for your husband is a blessing in and of itself!  I can attest to that. I'll update as I go along. I also had been given Daily Confessions for Husband by a minister at my church; but I'll hold off until this 30-day prayer is over.
> 
> ...




Laela,
I'd like a copy of the daily confessions!! 
TIA,
Prudent1


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, Prudent,

I'll post when I get home this evening 

Have a great day!
Laela


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2009)

Laela said:


> Hi, Prudent,
> 
> I'll post when I get home this evening
> 
> ...


Thanks Laela... :Rose:

*Quick Question:*  Are these the ones shared by Creflo Dollar?  I read something of his which was really a blessing.


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2009)

PRUDENT: Here's the link to the Confessional..>>> http://www.geocities.com/beaconoflight.geo/prayhusband.html

It's in prayer format, giving thanks. The minister recommended repeating this 2-3 X a DAY. I was like ..wow...really?! 

I'll start with once a day..haven't started yet. I'm trying to see how it'll fit in w/ the prayer program each morning. Maybe I can just do the confessional at nights...I'll figure something out. You can't talk to God too much..


----------



## Laela (Aug 17, 2009)

you're welcome Sister Shimmie 

No, it's not a Dollar confessional, it's a For Your Husband confessional she founded online Not sure who the author is. I found a variation and just posted it; but I'll have to retype what she gave me, as it's a bit different. The idea is to confess good things over hubby daily.

But I do love that Creffie Cref (as DH calls him)...his confessionals are a blessing, ITA!



Shimmie said:


> Thanks Laela... :Rose:
> 
> *Quick Question:*  Are these the ones shared by Creflo Dollar?  I read something of his which was really a blessing.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2009)

Laela said:


> PRUDENT: Here's the link to the Confessional..>>> http://www.geocities.com/beaconoflight.geo/prayhusband.html
> 
> It's in prayer format, giving thanks. The minister recommended repeating this 2-3 X a DAY. I was like ..wow...really?!
> 
> I'll start with once a day..haven't started yet. I'm trying to see how it'll fit in w/ the prayer program each morning. Maybe I can just do the confessional at nights...I'll figure something out. You can't talk to God too much..


 


Laela said:


> you're welcome Sister Shimmie
> 
> No, it's not a Dollar confessional, it's a For Your Husband confessional she founded online Not sure who the author is. I found a variation and just posted it; but I'll have to retype what she gave me, as it's a bit different. The idea is to confess good things over hubby daily.
> 
> But I do love that Creffie Cref (as DH calls him)...his confessionals are a blessing, ITA!


 
Beautiful... Thanks so much Sis.  

Laela, when I clicked on the next page which had the prayer for his work, immediately, I remembered "Night Beauty".      The background on this page is beautiful.  And I can feel the love and warmth of the Lord through these prayers.

http://www.geocities.com/beaconoflight.geo/prayhusband.html

Thanks so much for sharing these wonderful blessings and prayers for us. 

lol @ Creffie Cref    Your hubby is a blessing to be known of the Lord  :Rose:


----------



## paradise1975 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thank you for this Laela. I have been praying the daily prayers from another thread over my husband and this is definitely a great addition.


----------



## Laela (Aug 23, 2009)

Ladies,

Here's the prayer that I have:


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FOR YOUR HUSBAND​**Father, I come boldly* before Your throne of grace in the name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ, lifting up my husband. Father, You said in Your word, “a faithful man who can find?” I thank You Father, for blessing me with a husband that is faithful and true.
I thank You Father, that my husband is a man of God who loves You with all of his heart, all of his soul, all of his strength, and all of his mind. I confess that he allows nothing to come between his relationship with You, or his family, or separate his love from You, or his family.

*Father, I thank You that *You are the Shepherd and Bishop of his soul. I thank You that he is a man of God who seeks Your face daily for divine directions, instructions and guidance. I pray Father, that as he seeks Your face, that You would be a lamp unto his feet, a light unto his path, and guide him with Your eyes and Your Spirit, as You order his footsteps.

_*I thank You Father, that*_ he studies to show himself approved unto You, O God, a workman that need not be ashamed, one who knows how to rightfully divide the word of truth. I pray that as he studies Your word, that You would give him revelation knowledge concerning Your word so that he may teach and instruct his family in the word of the Lord.

_*I take authority over the devil,*_ and over every demonic spirit, every principality, and every spirit of wickedness in high places, and I bind them from my husband’s life. Satan, I command you to loose every hold from my husband’s life, and I render you helpless, and powerless to operate in his life in any area, or hinder his life in any way, by the authority of the name of Jesus Christ.
_*
I thank You Father, that *_no weapon that is formed against him will be able to prosper, and every tongue which shall rise up against him shall be condemned. I thank You Father, for Your promise to rebuke the devourer from his life, and I pray that You would bless my husband with unlimited measure of Your anointing, so that when the enemy comes against him one way, because of the power and anointing which is upon him, the devil shall be forced to flee from my husband seven different ways.

_*I thank You Father, that*_ my husband has favor with You; therefore, he has favor with man. I pray that You would bless him to prosper in everything he does. I pray that as he goes on his job, that he will allow his light to so shine before those around him, that they may see his good work, and glorify You, O God.
_*
I thank You Father, that*_ You have given your ministering angels a charge to be encamped around my husband (continually) to protect him, watch over him, and fight for him. I also thank You Father, for giving them a charge to keep my husband in all his ways, physically, as well as spiritually.

*I thank You Father, that* my husband loves me, even as Jesus Christ loved the church and gave himself for the church. And Father, even as my husband loves me, I thank You that I shall love him and submit myself unto him as unto Christ. I thank You Father, that my husband is crucified with Christ; nevertheless, he lives; yet it is not him that lives, but Jesus Christ living in him; and the life which he now lives in the flesh, he lives by the faith, power, strength, anointing, and guidance of the Lord, Jesus Christ.

_*Father, I pray that*_ You would keep my husband from falling, and present him faultless with exceeding great joy. I pray that You would lead him away from temptation, and deliver him from every trap and snare of the adversary, as You deliver him from all evil.

_*Father, I commit my husband to You*_, and I am confident, that according to Your word, You are able to keep him, sustain him, protect him, and direct him in all his ways, as I have committed him unto You. In the name of Jesus Christ, I pray, AMEN!

_*Scriptures used in this prayer:*_
*Hebrews 4:16
Proverbs 20:6
Mark 12:30
Matthew 19:6
1 Peter 2:25
Psalms 119:105
Psalms 31:3
Psalms 37:23
Matthew 16:19
Ephesians 6:12
Matthew 12:29
Isaiah 58:6
Luke 10:19
2 Corinthians 10:4
Isaiah 54:17
Malachi 3:11
2 Kings 2:9
Psalms 1:3
Matthew 5:16
Psalms 91:12
Ephesians 5:25
Galatians 2:20
Jude 1:24
Matthew 6:13
Psalms 37:5
Proverbs 16:3*


----------



## p31woman (Aug 24, 2009)

I like this.  I will begin my 30 days today!  Thank you for posting this ladies!!!


----------



## momi (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow - thank you!


----------



## Laela (Aug 24, 2009)

But wait! There's more.... 

I'll post the "FOR YOUR WIFE" prayer, too! 

God bless


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Laela said:


> But wait! There's more....
> 
> I'll post the "FOR YOUR WIFE" prayer, too!
> 
> God bless


 
Thanks!! You know we all need it since we have our ways too...


----------



## Laela (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Praying For Your WIFE*

*FOR YOUR WIFE​*
*Father, I come boldly *before Your throne of grace in the name of our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ, lifting up my wife. Father, You said in Your word, “Whoever finds a wife, finds a good thing and obtains favor” with You.  

*I thank You Father, that* You have given me a good thing by blessing me with my wife, and I pray that we find favor with You, through first of all our love for You, and then our love for each other.
_*
Father, I thank you that my wife*_ is a blessing to me in every way. I thank You that she is truly a virtuous woman, her price is far above rubies, and strength and honor are her clothing. I thank You Father, that she does me good and not evil, and that she shall continue to do me good all the days of our lives together.

_*I thank You Father, that*_ she opens her mouth with Wisdom, and in her tongue is the law of kindness. She looks well to the ways of her household, and eats not the bread of idleness, and I pray that the Glory of the Lord shines bright from her life continually.

*Father, I pray that You bless me* to continually love my wife as Jesus Christ loved the church, and gave himself for the church. Father, even as I love my wife, I thank You that she loves me and submits herself to me as unto Christ. Father, I pray that You bless me to always be pleased with my wife, and bless her to intimately satisfy me at all times, even to the point where I am ravished with her love.

*I thank You Father, that my wife* is clothed in Beauty and Charm, and that my eyes are drawn only to her, and enticed only by her. I thank You Father, that my heart safely trusts in her and I desire her so, that I have no need or desire of spoil from any other woman. I thank You Father, that I am not lured or drawn to look upon or lust in the strange woman. I pray that in my wife, are the desires of my heart and my eyes. I thank You Father, that in my eyes, my wife is the most beautiful woman in all the world, and there is none other as desirous or as beautiful as she.

_*Father, I pray that You*_ would renew her strength, even as You renew our love for each other. I thank You Father, that there is never a dull moment with my wife, and the time which is spent with my wife brings joy and excitement in my heart.

*I thank You Father, that my wife seeks* You and all of Your righteousness first and foremost in her life; and I pray that You would keep her strengthened, established, and settled in You, Your anointing, and Your power. I thank You Father, that she is a woman of Prayer, who prays effectually and fervently with prayer and supplications, and she studies Your Word (continually) to show herself approved unto You, O God, a workman that need not be ashamed, knowing how to rightly divide the Word of Truth.

_*I take authority over the devil*_, and over every demonic spirit, every principality, and every spirit of wickedness in high places, and I bind them from my wife’s life. Satan, I command you to loose every hold from my wife’s life, and I render you helpless, and powerless to operate in her life in any area, or hinder her life in any way, by the authority of the name of Jesus Christ.

*I thank You Father that no weapon* that is formed against my wife will be able to prosper, and every tongue which shall rise up against her shall be condemned. I thank You Father, for Your promise to rebuke the devourer from her life, and I pray that You would bless my wife a double portion of Your anointing, so that when the enemy comes against her one way, he shall be forced to flee from before her seven different ways. Father, I pray that You would keep my wife from falling, spiritually, as well as physically, and deliver her from every trap and snare of the enemy.

_*I thank You Father, that my wife has favor*_ with You; therefore, she has favor with Man. I thank You for blessing her to prosper in everything she does. I pray that as she goes on her job, that she will allow the light of Jesus Christ to shine before the people around her, that they may see her good work, and glorify You, O God.

*I thank You Father, that You have given* Your ministering angels a charge to be encamped around my wife (continually) to protect her, watch over her, fight for her, and to keep her in all her ways.

Now Father, I commit my wife unto You, and I am confident, that according to Your Word, You are able to keep her, sustain her, protect her, and direct her in all her ways, as I have committed her unto You. In the name of Jesus Christ, I pray, AMEN!


*Scriptures used in this prayer:* 
*Hebrews 4:16
Proverbs 18:22
Proverbs 31:10-12
Proverbs 31:26-27
Isaiah 60:1
Ephesians 5:25
Proverbs 5:19
Songs of Solomon 4:1
Proverbs 7:5
Matthew 6:33
Colossians 2:7
James 5:16
1 Timothy 2:1
2 Timothy 2:15
Matthew 16:19
Ephesians 6:12
Matthew 12:29
Isaiah 58:6
Luke 10:19
2 Corinthians 10:4
Isaiah 54:17
Malachi 3:11
2 Kings 2:9
Deuteronomy 28:7
Psalms 91:3
Proverbs 3:4
Psalms 1:3
Matthew 5:16
Psalms 91:11
Proverbs 16:3
Psalms 37:5


*


----------



## Laela (Aug 24, 2009)

This is true, Prudent.. LOL

He also has to do his part to keep the marriage going according to the Word.. 

Blessings!




Prudent1 said:


> Thanks!! You know we all need it since we have our ways too...


----------



## Laela (Sep 9, 2009)

Now on Day 23 (I had skipped some consecutive days  But I kept picking up with the last one I did, so I don't skip any). Anyone else enjoying this prayer journey?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 9, 2009)

Laela said:


> Now on Day 23 (I had skipped some consecutive days  But I kept picking up with the last one I did, so I don't skip any). Anyone else enjoying this prayer journey?


I've been in total agreement with each of those who are praying and even those... not praying for they may not know about this wonderful message.

I 'set' steadfast in prayerful agreement as you pray, Laela.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you .. Shimmie... sorry for the confusion. I'm on the prayer for your husband posted in the OP post. The confessions I don't do daily -- yet. I'll do them daily when I get through with this one. DH is lifted up in prayer, especially now.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll admit I fell off this a little bit and at ties I changed prayers to things I knew he needed. And I do see his mental changing. Even when I'm upset he directs me back to God when he doesn't know exactly what to say which is something new and I love it.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you Opster for starting this thread.  Since the summer God has been tapping me to pray for a husband I haven't seen yet (well at least I don't think I know him).


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank God I found this thread, this is very important. :Rose:


----------

